# 2005 artic cat how to replace the magneto



## ghunter67502 (Jan 13, 2011)

How do you replace the magneto on a 2005 artic cat 650v twin


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

First you have to hook up your trailer to your truck, then make sure all the lights work. Then lower the gate and push it onto the trailer. Start the truck and drive to the dealer and have them do it. 


Seriously, if you have to ask, you might be better off doing what I was joking about. Someone with very good mechanical skills could probably do it with the use of a repair manual but the average Joe might screw something up that could cost way more the a magneto.


----------



## ghunter67502 (Jan 13, 2011)

It wasn't in our service manual for the machine. We have an in house mechanic who had never changed one before and just trying to make sure we were doing it right. We replaced it this morning works good as new!


----------



## Kenkreger (Dec 17, 2001)

search tradebit.com to see if they have a manual. I would think that should be in the Cat manual
Ken


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

ghunter67502;1203779 said:


> It wasn't in our service manual for the machine. We have an in house mechanic who had never changed one before and just trying to make sure we were doing it right. We replaced it this morning works good as new!


That's good to hear. Glad you have it working again.


----------

